# Reverso Classic - Manual vs. Auto



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

So I am strongly considering adding a Reverso Classic to my collection. I was wondering if anyone had feedback on the movements in the auto version vs. the manual wind? Obviously MSRP on the manual is a fair amount less than the Auto. Plus, am I correct in saying the Reverso is historically a hand cranker? Any feedback you all can provide will be helpful. For the record, I'm only looking at new watches, not anything pre-owned.

Thanks!


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

I recent purchased the classic auto two hander. As I understand, the auto classic only comes as a 2 hander, whereas the manual classic only comes with small seconds in the current collection - but there may be NOS of the older manual 2 hand available somewhere.

If you're comparing the two handers, then the auto is in my opinion a more finely finished watch than the manual.

Auto 2 hand (mine):










Manual 2 hand (from web):










Manual Small Seconds (from web):










Good luck with your search!

Edit: mention of movement comparisons in my reply - none (sorry )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks. 

Im definitely comparing the watch you have with the small seconds version that (in pics at least) appears to have similar finishing.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Go with the manual wind. A key issue with the Reverso is how its rectangular case fits. Thinner is the way to go. Autos have thicker cases. The thicker the case the more fit issues arise. Ideally you want to try on a Reverso, fit is a personal thing. Also, the daily ritual of winding is just another opportunity to interact with your Reverso. It's easy, takes less than 30 seconds. I have two Reversos and love them.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Blue Note said:


> Go with the manual wind. A key issue with the Reverso is how its rectangular case fits. Thinner is the way to go. Autos have thicker cases. The thicker the case the more fit issues arise. Ideally you want to try on a Reverso, fit is a personal thing. Also, the daily ritual of winding is just another opportunity to interact with your Reverso. It's easy, takes less than 30 seconds. I have two Reversos and love them.
> View attachment 12527151
> View attachment 12527153


thanks. Definitely going to try on before I buy. I was leaning towards the manual but wanted to make sure the movement wasn't sub-par compared to the auto.


----------



## Prahasaurus (Jun 14, 2016)

I strongly recommend manual. It's thinner. It's historically more consistent with the original (although of course models can grow and develop). It connects you with the watch in a more visceral way. 

And finally, my guess is this won't be your everyday watch. I love my Reverso, but I wear it 4-5 times per month, tops. A manual wind makes perfect sense in this case. An automatic is more suitable for a watch you wear fairly regularly, ideally just about every day.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Reverso is like the Speedy Pro - manual wind only


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Manual Reverso's for me too. Though there is one exception - the Tribute to 1931 Centrale Seconds, that I dig!


----------



## Orisomegajlc (Oct 8, 2017)

Blue Note said:


> Go with the manual wind. A key issue with the Reverso is how its rectangular case fits. Thinner is the way to go. Autos have thicker cases. The thicker the case the more fit issues arise. Ideally you want to try on a Reverso, fit is a personal thing. Also, the daily ritual of winding is just another opportunity to interact with your Reverso. It's easy, takes less than 30 seconds. I have two Reversos and love them.
> View attachment 12527151
> View attachment 12527153


With these two beauties to choose from, I will be in a dilemma every day if I own them.

Nice pieces mate.


----------



## sonofeve (Oct 16, 2016)

I bought a manual large duoface. Love it. The accuracy is -2/+4 though the power reserve is slightly lacking.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Echizen (Dec 3, 2006)

Highly highly recommend the manual wind.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonB79 (Oct 13, 2017)

Manual on this model.


----------



## vwatchv (Dec 8, 2014)

Manual wind. I thought about it as well, and similar to the poster above...thinner is key here. It is a more formal dress watch. The winding is quick and remember you do not need to completely top it off every morning. A few turns and you are ready to go.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I just acquired a 976. Manual wind for sure.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

For me Manual! i totally enjoy winding this piece and at the end of the day if you have more than one watch and no watch winder you will ended up winding the watch anyway 


Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Zoltan Papp (Jul 27, 2018)

I have the 3828420 - Classic Large: it's automatic. The size: 27,4 mm x 45,6 mm x *8,5 mm*. I had a Reverso GT, and the size was: 26 mm x 42,2 mm x *9,35 mm*. Which is thinner??? And the classic has two hands, like the original.


----------



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

Reverso is definitely supposed to be manual wind.


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

I think the Reverso needs to be manual. Its just more classic that way. IMO at least, whatever that is worth.

I just wish they would come out with more Tributes to 1931


----------



## Zoltan Papp (Jul 27, 2018)

yuji said:


> Reverso is definitely supposed to be manual wind.


In 1931 the automatic winding was'nt usual. Now it is. And the Classic Large looks as the original. I love the automatic winding mechanism. Everybody can choose. And nobody can see if it is manual or automatic, but You wind Your watch every day... You decide.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I also feel that a Reverso should be manual-wind.


----------



## ChrisVan (Dec 26, 2015)

loving the pics here, seems as though the manual is defs the way to go.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Go for manual Reverso!


----------



## Sethie (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, Reverso's should only be in wand wound!


----------



## jupera2005 (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer automatic, Just EMHO. 

Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## modular (Apr 29, 2012)

Definitely manual. I'm getting my own Classic next week (no seconds). It's just a zero bullsh*t watch!


----------



## melb (May 20, 2013)

Handwound


----------

